# Fonts



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

Could there, maybe, be more fonts to use? The font choices right now are kind of bland.

If you want, I can list a few fonts I've been wanting to use on this forum...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2012)

Go ahead and list them so they can be considered.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

Redensek
That font used in the GB/GBC Zelda games
Morgus the Magnificent (Alessa and Chell wanted this one, not me, but I decided I'd put it here anyway)
I was going to suggest my own handwriting, but we're out of printer ink here so I can't do the online handwriting-font converter thingy (it requires you to print a template, write on the template, then scan the template back to your computer and upload that to the website and it'll convert it to a font).


...I was also thinking of suggesting the Zelda Hylian fonts, for Zelda discussions, then I remembered that not a lot of people know Hylian enough to be able to read it.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2012)

The problem is that in most cases fonts will not show up unless the user has them installed.

Now there have been some technologies to implement automatic font use by the browser, but as far as I know support is still shakey for some, in fact Firefox implemented just enough of certain font technologies to pass Acid3, not to be usable, since they didn't care to implement that specific font technology (SVG fonts).
(Then Acid3 removed that part of the test.)

Anyways while the CSS3 version of font embedding seems nice and seems to work fine in the latest stable release of Firefox/Safari/Chrome, it's not supported in IE9 (or earlier), and as for mobile browsers those are often lesser than desktops feature-wise, not sure if they support it.

Just my two cents as always.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The problem is that in most cases fonts will not show up unless the user has them installed.
> 
> Now there have been some technologies to implement automatic font use by the browser, but as far as I know support is still shakey for some, in fact Firefox implemented just enough of certain font technologies to pass Acid3, not to be usable, since they didn't care to implement that specific font technology (SVG fonts).
> (Then Acid3 removed that part of the test.)
> ...


Yeah, I forgot about that. I just see more forums that have more font choices and think "Wow, why can't I do that on GBATemp?"


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2012)

The extra font choices are generally ones that can assume to be preinstalled.  The selection has grown over time, but yeah any time custom ones (like video game fonts) are used, people on IE or older/weaker browsers will simply see the default font, not the special one.

So it's not like it breaks shit, but, 'ya know, forums don't usually want to spend a lot of time coding a feature very few can make use of.

Not to say that CSS3's implementation looks hard or anything...

HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2012)

If you want my opinion, More fonts = More things for people to bitch about and report. 
We already get reports for people using the non-standard fonts that we do support. 
Generally speaking, people don't want a bunch of alternate fonts 
unless they intend to fuck with everyone.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2012)

While we're discussing fonts, can we get rid of Comic Sans? Because really... it's Comic Sans.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


But then people can't be fancy!

Anyways I'm curious, are the reports on actual fonts, or the outside-of-text-range thing people do in EoF like this?
http://gbatemp.net/topic/320784-le-internet-glitch/


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 14, 2012)

Screw fonts.

Unless we get a Valkyrian font.
...then hell yes more fonts.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 14, 2012)

More font's just makes things harder to read....


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Anyways I'm curious, are the reports on actual fonts, or the outside-of-text-range thing people do in EoF like this?
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nternet-glitch/


Probably that.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 14, 2012)

The list doesn't matter, it's only a list with shortcuts to common fonts.
The Font BBcode accepts any font

testing
Of course you need the webdings font on your PC for the above to work.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> While we're discussing fonts, can we get rid of Comic Sans? Because really... it's Comic Sans.


But Comic Sans is my happy font


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 14, 2012)

That's weird, I don't see TJ's Webdings (even though I have it installed), but I see Comic Sans.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn Straight, Comic Sans is epic, if this is taken away I will boycott the temp. Until I decide I miss Vulpes and Raulpica too much and come back


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > While we're discussing fonts, can we get rid of Comic Sans? Because really... it's Comic Sans.
> ...



BEING HAPPY IS NOT ALLOWED!


----------



## Lily (Feb 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



QFT.

Where the hell do you think you are?! Down with choice, down with fonts, down with ponies, DOWN WITH EVERYTHING REMOTELY HAPPY. Accept (@[member='p1ngpong']) as your new overlord, and welcome the new world order of sadness and despair.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2012)

Just what GBAtemp needs, more fonts for people to obnoxiously spam.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2012)

why do you need more fonts when you have courier new


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

Could there, maybe, be more fonts to use? The font choices right now are kind of bland.

If you want, I can list a few fonts I've been wanting to use on this forum...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2012)

PEOPLE WITH OFFICE 07/10 INSTALLED, UNITE!

Butreally, with the CSS3 method fonts don't need to be installed.
http://rydian.net/hosting/font.php (Simple source.)

Then again this only matters if the site gives a damn, and I'll be honest, I probably wouldn't.



prowler_ said:


> why do you need more fonts when you have courier new


To bug the _shit_ out of you.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

This would make a pretty cool EoF thread 
But on topic, we dont really need more fonts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2012)

Spoiler













I demand Roboto.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 15, 2012)

But I love Comic Sans ... And Red !


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 21, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> why do you need more fonts when you have courier new


Because some people would rather have courier old.


----------



## nando (Feb 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> While we're discussing fonts, can we get rid of Comic Sans? Because really... it's Comic Sans.




get the extension ComicSansBeGone. i have it for safari and haven't seen comic sans ever since.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Could there, maybe, be more fonts to use? The font choices right now are kind of bland.
> 
> If you want, I can list a few fonts I've been wanting to use on this forum...


...

1. Use a font in any available text editor.
2. Make a selection, copy it.
3. Paste it onto the forum.

Presto, you just made your post with a custom font. I would like to remind you though that "individuality" aside, it's the content of the post, not how it looks like what really matters. _Substance is Key, Appearance is_ _Vain._


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't need to Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V Comic Sans


----------



## nando (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^^ i see Helvetica Neue... it's like magic


----------



## Rydian (Feb 22, 2012)

nando said:


> get the extension ComicSansBeGone. i have it for safari and haven't seen comic sans ever since.


This can beat that.
http://rydian.net/tools/font/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Could there, maybe, be more fonts to use? The font choices right now are kind of bland.
> ...


Edit) Wait, it suddenly works if I copy and paste it with the mouse instead of CTRL-C and CTRL-V. What.
Edit2) Nevermind, it changed the font upon saving the post.


----------

